

Please Review Our App:  Manage Your Searches - riffer
http://www.bitcrumb.com/blog/manage_your_searches.html

======
apurva
Looks pretty interesting... however a small UI suggestion.... it seems to
occupy a fair amount of the available screen space. How about something like a
"bitcrumb powered searchbox" in the browser itself as opposed to a panel on
the left??

~~~
riffer
That's a great idea, it would be an elegant solution to the screen real estate
issue. Thanks!

------
mikecane
The thing is, this is something I'd like Google and YouTube -- especially
YouTube -- to store for me on their site. I can't test your extension because
I'm stuck with Fox 2.x (slow PC), but it does sound interesting and might fill
a need.

~~~
riffer
Thanks Mike, we wanted to take advantage of some functionality that is
available only in the newest versions, and then in the very near future get it
also working for older versions.

You make a good point about Google, YouTube and other sites just storing this
directly. Ultimately that's definitely the direction the web's heading.

One point that is worth considering is that it is somewhat useful to have all
of this together in one place, rather than "walled" into separate sites all
over the web. That's something we've done in this app, that it would be tough
for any one site to do.

------
riffer
If you are like us, you do a ton of searches across different sites, and you
don't bookmark the searches, and your broswer history just captures them
chronologically. That kind of works, but we are moving towards a world where
people need to recall their searches from multiple devices, across multiple
browsers, from any location.

This is a tool we built to try and help with that, and we'd love to hear what
you think.

------
rahulsansi
just a small suggestion: May be you can put a small video on the website
explaining what bitcrumb does and how does it work.

~~~
dman
Will do so soon, after we buy our first tuxedos. btw - I am the other half of
BitCrumb.

~~~
rahulsansi
hey nice to meet you... although i haven't really : )

